# ARC Audio Black Series 2-way set + Sub **Lots of Pics** (Sexy-ass speakers)



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys, 

As most of you know (or at least can look at my sig and see), I am an ARC dealer. I recently ordered a set of the new Black Series and though I would share pics with you guys. From what I was told by ARC, this new series was designed by the engineers who designed the ScanSpeak Revelators (obviously very intriguing).

Without further adieu....

The artwork on the boxes









The Tweeter - Named "Black 1.0" MSRP $179









The housing is plastic.

























The Midrange/Midbass - Named "Black 6.0" MSRP $469









These came with a 3/4" mdf trim ring included (nice touch)


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Finally the Sub - Named "Black 10" MSRP $399 (12" version "Black 12" MSRP $449)

















































Overall, I found the packaging and looks of the drivers to be quite nice. The had a definite feel of higher end drivers. I will be listening to them soon and will update the thread accordingly. 

***I will again say, I am a dealer, but will try to be honest with my impressions as I am unable to sell to anyone outside my area anyway***


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

very nice! My 2nd Black 12 will be here tomorrow and the 3way set 6.0,4.0,1.0 will be ordered next week! these new subs sound AWESOME! right now mine's in .9 stuffed with 3/4lb polyfill getting 1000 watts. took about a week to break in fully but i only listen for an hour or less a day.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Just an FYI SB Acoustic engineers used to be Scan-speak engineers...that being said im sure tweaks in specs make these optimal for car audio use.

Do you have pricing of the Black Series line-up?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pricing all noted above....here are the cliff notes!

The Tweeter - Named "Black 1.0" MSRP $179
The Midrange/Midbass - Named "Black 6.0" MSRP $469
Finally the Sub - Named "Black 10" MSRP $399 (12" version "Black 12" MSRP $449)

The rest of the series...
4" Midrange - Named "Black 4.0" MSRP $319
5" MR/MB - Named "Black 5.0" MSRP $399

Here are some specs to review:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow... I am intrigued by these. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

chithead said:


> Wow... I am intrigued by these. Looking forward to your review.


I am very intrigued as well. Hoping to have a review/opinion about these pretty soon.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

What is going on with the Arc Audio web site 

I wish they would get it updated sometime in the near future

Let us know how they perform...thanks for the pics


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

So no passives crossovers? They they only sold as individual drivers not component sets?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> So no passives crossovers? They they only sold as individual drivers not component sets?


The passives are a few weeks behind. They will be sold as individual drivers OR sets.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Anxious to hear your thoughts on these... Very intriguing.

Have to say, the mdf ring is a simple, but very cool extra... Nice.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

Well i just got my 2nd black 12 installed and about an hour of listening whilst breaking in. I must say ARC you have a new fan boy.. My god these things sound good! Going from 2 idq12v3 the bass is every bit as fast while sounding deeper, more full, totally controlled, they blend seamlessly with my JBl 608gti's even if i turn my head and look out the pass seat window the bass sounds like its coming from the mids in the doors. btw the 2 subs are in a sealed box .9 on each side stuffed with 3/4lb poly fill behind the rear seat of my crew cab f250. they sound prefectly flat, GET LOW as hell without any mechanical noise unlike the idq's. Play the upper frequency's with ease. Now with the 2nd one the Punch is there.. Thats the only thing i missed about the 2 idq's to the single 12 was the punch of the higher bass freq's. not no more.. these things have exceeded my expectations all the way around and i can finally say im satisfied! At least with my substage..  Oh im using a rockford t1500bdcp at 1ohm so +/- 1700 watts crossed at 80hz 18db and these babys love it! 

The only thing is i wish i got dual 2 ohm's so i could run them at 2ohm for the same power the t1500. i could run them at 4ohm but they would only be getting 1100 to the pair and these really like closer to 1000 a piece. Thats also what fred and brad from arc said as well.

There not cheap but worth every penny.. id say there close to the sound of a w6 (sealed in about 1.2-1.3) but sound a smidge less fat on the bottom end with more upper punch. totally clean and controlled. This is the subs i was looking for when i posted this and now i have it! http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/system-design-help-me-choose-equipment-my-car/110124-something-similar-jlw6v2.html


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Cannot wait to hear Jerry's impressions/comments on the 4.0


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

My 6.0/1.0 set is in the mail ! Can't wait they are replacing Scan 18W and Vifa XT25. We shall see


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

amitaF said:


> Cannot wait to hear Gerry's impressions/comments on the 4.0


I was told by ARC that the 4.0 is going to outperform the Scan 12M. I threw a bunch of midrange names at him which he has heard and is familiar with and again said this will impress you. I am eager to see !


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

ruffryderso said:


> I was told by ARC that the 4.0 is going to outperform the Scan 12M. I threw a bunch of midrange names at him which he has heard and is familiar with and again said this will impress you. I am eager to see !


 That's a pretty lofty claim....
Sure would be nice if they were right, and it is to that level.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm gonna "COIN" the phrase now ! "Once you go Black... You never go back"


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Or from Family Guy - "Once you go black, you go deaf."


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, these will be temporarily installed on my sound board, I am hopefully completing today, next to the likes of Dynaudio Esotec 2-way & HAT L series, just to name a little competition! 

They look very nice, let put them to the test!

BYW, I don't have a 4.0, but I will see what I can do!


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

BowDown said:


> Or from Family Guy - "Once you go black, you go deaf."


Lol- that was a classic episode.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

ruffryderso said:


> I'm gonna "COIN" the phrase now ! "Once you go Black... You never go back"





BowDown said:


> Or from Family Guy - "Once you go black, you go deaf."


Or from White Chicks.. "Once you go black, you gonna need a wheelchair".

But seriously... I'm interested in listening impressions from those that can compare them to similar drivers from HAT, Scan, and the like.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Niebur3 said:


> Well, these will be temporarily installed on my sound board, I am hopefully completing today, next to the likes of Dynaudio Esotec 2-way & HAT L series, just to name a little competition!
> 
> They look very nice, let put them to the test!
> 
> BYW, I don't have a 4.0, but I will see what I can do!



Look like decent drivers, we all know ARC needed some. We are asking for in car reviews everyone knows on a display board a cheap set of speakers can sound better than a higher end set.

So please do in car if at all possible or both.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> Well, these will be temporarily installed on my sound board, I am hopefully completing today, next to the likes of Dynaudio Esotec 2-way & HAT L series, just to name a little competition!
> 
> They look very nice, let put them to the test!
> 
> BYW, I don't have a 4.0, but I will see what I can do!


Jerry, the offer is on the table to klippel the mids if you have one or a pair to donate. We can come up with funds for shipping. 

I have the sb acoustics 6.5" on the way. It would be interesting to note how the designs are different and how the Arc may be more suited for the car audio environment.


*puts it out there*


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Pre-release pics of the 4" and 5":

Black 4.0
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/bane existencehttp://www.sbacoustics.com/files/8513/1000/3863/4SB12NRXF25-4.jpg









Black 5.0


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

What's the mounting diameter? (please let it be under 5.5")


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> What's the mounting diameter? (please let it be under 5.5")


SB acoustics most probably use the same frame as on their other 4 & 5 inch drivers.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I was asking about the 6"


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

*Black 1*
Outer Diameter : 2.5" (with plastic mounting ring)
Outer Diameter : 1 7/8" (without plastic mounting ring)

*Black 4*
Outer Diameter : 4 13/16"
Inner Diameter : 3.75"

*Black 6*
Outer Diameter : 6 11/16"
Inner Diameter : 5 9/16"

sorry I don't have the Black 5 to measure.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I want that tweeter. It looks a lot like the scan d2904.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Guys I played with the SB acoustics 6" vs the ARC blacks and they are very different the 1st thing I noticed was the surrounds and cones. The SB surround was very soft and light. The ARC Black is much more robust and strong more like a woofer. Same goes for the cones the ARC's are just beefier !


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Not surprising. The specs show a higher MMS, and papyrus... rolling papyrus isn't generally the best material for the auto environment.










Perhaps they're treated papyrus? What's it look like it's made of?


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I am gonna order a set soon and play with it  I have high hopes for this set and should fill a niche in my line up


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> I am gonna order a set soon and play with it  I have high hopes for this set and should fill a niche in my line up


I'm ordering mine this week! Lol


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*still waiting for some to klippel......


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

does anyone have Fs for the 1.0? I'm tweeter shopping and Lee mentioned the flange is removable. That makes them about 1.875" OD. Might work for me.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> does anyone have Fs for the 1.0? I'm tweeter shopping and Lee mentioned the flange is removable. That makes them about 1.875" OD. Might work for me.


I could call tomorrow and find out. Or you can mail me a WT3 and I could check that way....lol.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> does anyone have Fs for the 1.0? I'm tweeter shopping and Lee mentioned the flange is removable. That makes them about 1.875" OD. Might work for me.


The FS is 950Hz


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Listening impressions?


----------



## poweraudio (Aug 7, 2010)

What ever happened with this? How did everything sound?


----------



## eprater1 (Dec 13, 2010)

madmaxz said:


> Well i just got my 2nd black 12 installed and about an hour of listening whilst breaking in. I must say ARC you have a new fan boy.. My god these things sound good! Going from 2 idq12v3 the bass is every bit as fast while sounding deeper, more full, totally controlled, they blend seamlessly with my JBl 608gti's even if i turn my head and look out the pass seat window the bass sounds like its coming from the mids in the doors. btw the 2 subs are in a sealed box .9 on each side stuffed with 3/4lb poly fill behind the rear seat of my crew cab f250. they sound prefectly flat, GET LOW as hell without any mechanical noise unlike the idq's. Play the upper frequency's with ease. Now with the 2nd one the Punch is there.. Thats the only thing i missed about the 2 idq's to the single 12 was the punch of the higher bass freq's. not no more.. these things have exceeded my expectations all the way around and i can finally say im satisfied! At least with my substage..  Oh im using a rockford t1500bdcp at 1ohm so +/- 1700 watts crossed at 80hz 18db and these babys love it!
> 
> 
> The only thing is i wish i got dual 2 ohm's so i could run them at 2ohm for the same power the t1500. i could run them at 4ohm but they would only be getting 1100 to the pair and these really like closer to 1000 a piece. Thats also what fred and brad from arc said as well.
> ...



how the hell did you get these behind the seats of a crew cab f250? please post up some pics. i really want to give this a shot but always thought i had to have shallow mouts behind the seats.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

Took the back seat out and adjusted the bracket that holds it to the floor to move the seat forward about 1.5" inches and up about a .75" (using plywood then aluminum spacers). Ended up having room for a wedge box about 9.5" wide at the bottom and 4.75" wide at the top and upto 60" long and 17" high. Would fit about a 6" deep sub. 

Also I have an 02 which has a lot more room behind there then the newer superdutys.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Bump. Any updates?


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Bump-Updates?


----------



## csm_274 (Jul 25, 2010)

bump again....


----------



## swagon (Sep 8, 2012)

Those are beautiful.

Reminds me of my old xxk's


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello All, 

I thought maybe this would be a good thread to write down a short review about the ARC BLACK 10 D4 for which I am a proud owner of for the last few months (ever since the begining of OCT 2015 to be more exact). 

I've replaced my car, baught my dad's Subaru Legacy 2010 2.0 petrol and had to reinstall my audio system but I was looking at the same time for a smaller sub woofer to spare some more free space at the trunk do to the fact that kid version 2.0 is about to be born soon  

This would be a bit funny as my sub woofer is a JL 8W7 in a 35 lit. seald enclosure and I actually moved to a 10 inch sub in a 0.8cf sealed inclosure which makes it look like a baby sub infront of JL's W7 true "baby monster" 8W7 - take a look at these pictures to get the grasp of the major difference:










In case the image does not show: http://s125.photobucket.com/user/eddieg2/media/P51028-181601_zpsy9oszkbs.jpg.html?o=9

And 










In case the image does not show: http://s125.photobucket.com/user/eddieg2/media/P51028-181527_zpstau0mxxr.jpg.html?o=11



But why from all the possible subs in the world, especially when now there is such a hipe about the SI mark 4 shallow subwoofer lines which has a bigger diamater in an even smaller enclosure? 

Why not going for other vendors for example a DLS Nordica 10 SQ? SEAS Lotus? the new Hertz Mille Legend which is so tech advanced and promissing? 
And so on and so on - so, why BLACK? 

To be honest both the Hertz dealer and the ARC dealers out here in Israel are good friends of mine, I've thought about the Mille to begin with but they are just not available yet and as well I am still a bit concerned about a 700Watt subwoofer and especially when half of its coil is air cooled! on a Mono channel that can provide 600W 4Ohms loaded in a Full-DA system on a stock electric system. 

I've decided to go on the more modest option which is the ARC BLACK. 

To put the perspective - at which kind of Audio system this subwoofer is being installed at: 

Vehicle - Subaru Legacy 2010 2.0 stock electric system.
HU - Nexus 7 tablet -> OTG (no charging, not needed, small country) -> USB HUB -> SSD 240GB -> HiFiMeDIY USB SABRE DAC to optic converter
DSP -> Audison BIT ONE using the optic digital input.
AMPS -> Audison Voce 5.1HD (Bit IN unit Embeded) 
SSI (cheap 2CH for rear speakers) 
Speakers -> TW - HAT L1 8ohms on custom xover.
-> MD - CDT ES-02 which are about to be replaced by Morel CDM880 on custom xover.
-> WF - Morel Hybrid 602 

-> Rear speakers - Pioneer TX-150s sealed 3way.

-> SW - Arc Audio Black 10 sealed 0.8cf

The entire car is sound proofed with Butil, Vynil, CCF etc etc - just no point starting with covering it all.


So - How does it sound? 

Well - I looooved the 8W7 because it had such a strong punch and yet such a deep bass in to it - I called it "fatboy slim" 

But there was something uncontrolable about the 8W7 when it really got power, it filled the entire car with bass and in dubstep music like it becomes a beast and not a technical SQish subwoofer I would have liked it to be but sure was bringing a lot of FUN in to the sound. 

The BLACK - 

First of all the looks of it - I don't think I would call it a rather "sexy" speaker, it is really a much more conservative design the way I see it.

The 8W7 was sexy! 
An Audison Thesis Basso is SEXXXYYYY! 
A Morel Ultimo is Sexy. 

The BLACK, well - its just black!  but yes - it makes you understand that you are dealing with a vendor which is NOT FOOLING AROUND - it makes you feel that they put the money where it really counts - AND THEY DID! 

Knowing that the engineers that designed the Scan-Speak revalator (which I know how their 9inch sounded like and it was an AWESOME SQ sub - I had high expactations of it).

So again, HOW DOES IT SOUND?!? 

I will begin with the cons - 

I expected it to be driving a stronger punch, it does drive a rather strong punch but the 8W7 was a bit stronger than the BLACK though:

1. I am compairing a SQL sub to a SQ sub - apples to oranges somewhat.
2. The 8W7 is in a MUCH bigger enclosure and has a smaller diamater - no fair!

But this is the only con I can possibly think about and how am I going to address this? I am going to buy ANOTHER ARC BLACK - this is how good it is, so now I will list its good features.

The good side of the dark side of the black:

1. It is BLACK! - yes, does not steal the eye of the beholder and does not attract unwanted attention to it.

2. Small enclosure and small weight - very important if you have baby carts to put in to the trunk and very importent for those who wish to keep the added weight as small as possible. 

SOUND 

Well - It really has that Scan-Speak nature in it - 

The bass volume (not as in decibels but just how it fill in the car with bass) is out of this earth! 

It goes loooow and yet at the same time it stays fully focused on the car's front end and contained there.

It is extreemly accurate and tonal and it does drive a good punch even though I would appreciate a little bit more punch to it - for example - a DLS KW10 drives a much harder punch but does not go low any where near the BLACK. 

And as much as it goes low it does it makes it sound as if it is a pure extension of the woofers which in my case are Morel's and they are known for being very bass pleasant speakers. 

Example - Chris Jones - long after you're gone 

The bass guitar in most cars I've listened to this track - it really needs to have the suwoofer muted becuase the bass guitar just does not sound right, not real, too loud, too shaky - not with the BLACK! 

It is to be honest the first subwoofer ever since my AuraSound NS513 that was capable of doing such reproduction! 

To Sum it all up - to whom would I recommend it to? 

SQL lovers? - NO! 

I would say look at: 
IDMAX, Ultimo, W6, W7, Nordica, Mille Legend

And if you do want the BLACK and get a good amount of SPL in it - put it in a 1cf enclosure and not the recommended 0.8cf! 

Or heck - do what I am about to do - buy a dual sub!

SQ? Hell Yeah! 

I would recommend it to people who are looking for a reall good, dammn real good "all arounder" that would give you extras, plenty of extra low end, out of this earth tonality and punctuality and yet still able to maintain a fair enough punch (but no more than that). 

This sub is located in a very high position but for no doubt it has a LOT of major competitors and that makes a hard decision - give it a try, it is worth it. 

Eddie


----------



## Davidkelly (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice to read your review ,i'am going to order my tomorrow arc black 12D2.


----------



## Shapin (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice review eddie, i read it on our local forum, but with the extra review and in english it even sound better, i think ill go with the 12" version, that will give me more spl just enough to get into the SQL court.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey, 

Thanks guys. 

Don't forget to let it burn in for a few good hours - it took about two weeks of driving (1.5 hours per day avg on the road) until it really opened up nicely and got the depth of bass which makes it what it is. 

Currently I am really trying to decide whether I would like to just buy another one or if I would like to try a new technology such as the Hertz Mille Legend and it is a very tough decision to make -

Two conservative excellent subwoofers VS One state of the art subwoofer

Would probably have a respond about that two or three months from now.


By the way "Shapin" - you are always welcomed to jump in for a listen if you want to.


----------



## _booo (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice review Eddie, i would like to listen to it, i will contact you some time soon. Also do you know any one right now with the double, or should i just wait till you get the second?


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

HA HA - this is becoming an Israeli thread.

You are most welcome to join for a listening session.


----------



## Shapin (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks, the time is against me now adays, but ill sure save that invitation for later on


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Whenever you want to, you know how to contact me.


----------

